# Can we block *******?



## indiaink

There have been so many spam posts with *******.*** in them - way too many to be "normal", numerous posts by the same ‘person’. Can we block this web site? Maybe when the spammers realize that they'll stop doing it.

ETA: Example - https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...neta-mini-jodie-bag-from-*******-com.1034254/


----------



## V0N1B2

indiaink said:


> There have been so many spam posts with *******.*** in them - way too many to be "normal", numerous posts by the same ‘person’. Can we block this web site? Maybe when the spammers realize that they'll stop doing it.
> 
> ETA: Example - https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...neta-mini-jodie-bag-from-*******-com.1034254/


Especially when this bag is a total fake. I reported it just after it was posted and moments later the photo with the authenticity tag was edited and removed from the set of photos.  I wasn't sure how to (gently) approach someone who purchased a fake, but the more I read their posts, I think they're an agent for this "*******" company.


----------



## indiaink

V0N1B2 said:


> Especially when this bag is a total fake. I reported it just after it was posted and moments later the photo with the authenticity tag was edited and removed from the set of photos.  I wasn't sure how to (gently) approach someone who purchased a fake, but the more I read their posts, I think they're an agent for this "*******" company.


Thanks! I’ve been reporting these ******* threads for weeks. I hope @Vlad will be able to do something.


----------



## indiaink

Yahoo! Thank you @Vlad!!!!


----------



## IntheOcean

Could someone please post the name of the company in a way that won't make it turn into asterisks? I'd seen the post with that white (fake) BV bag before it was censored, but didn't think to look at the link, and would like to know whom to avoid.


----------



## Swanky

C e ttire


----------



## IntheOcean

Swanky said:


> C e ttire


Thanks. Never bought anything from them, but for some reason, I always thought they were selling authentic items.


----------



## versacchannn

I’m not afflitiated with the site in anyway. Recently purchased a BV chain pouch from them and had it authenticated immediately after receiving and it’s authentic. Could anyone explain why they are a red flag?


----------



## LuckyLu

thanks for the heads up!! I was just thinking why everything is cheaper there! 

What about Harrods and Selfridges?


----------



## Maria333

Swanky said:


> C e ttire



OMG just seeing this thread and I ordered a small Burberry bag from them a couple of days ago  
Are you sure they are selling fakes? I haven't received the bag yet, but the price was NOT much lower vs other retailers. 
They are mentioned in this article and according to the article the goods are authentic. Another retailer mentioned there is Italist and they sell authentic items (I ordered 2 bags from them, both authentic).








						Luxury’s Gray Market Is Emerging From the Shadows (Published 2021)
					

New platforms and dealers able to offer steep discounts on the latest styles are becoming a powerful — and disruptive — force in the fashion industry.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## nightfever

So glad I came across this! Gonna avoid!!


----------



## Maria333

nightfever said:


> So glad I came across this! Gonna avoid!!



Just FYI I ordered a Burberry bag from them and it's authentic.


----------



## nightfever

Maria333 said:


> Just FYI I ordered a Burberry bag from them and it's authentic.


Ah right. Not sure why they’ve got some bad rap around the internet.. it’s quite interesting though that a lot of their stuff are cheaper any other online retail stores…


----------



## Maria333

nightfever said:


> Ah right. Not sure why they’ve got some bad rap around the internet.. it’s quite interesting though that a lot of their stuff are cheaper any other online retail stores…



Not sure where the bad rep is coming from... I had good experience, but I probably wouldn't order anything over $1k from them just to be on the safe side


----------



## Brigittew1

Has anyone had any recent experiences with C e ttire?  I am eyeing a Burberry tote and want to make sure the site is legit and items are authentic.


----------



## Roie55

Brigittew1 said:


> Has anyone had any recent experiences with C e ttire?  I am eyeing a Burberry tote and want to make sure the site is legit and items are authentic.


sounds like you probably should avoid it


----------



## renee_nyc

I bought an Isabel Marant shirt from there a few months ago and it was authentic but I know that’s not as reassuring given that you’re looking at a bag.


Brigittew1 said:


> Has anyone had any recent experiences with C e ttire?  I am eyeing a Burberry tote and want to make sure the site is legit and items are authentic.


----------



## Vlad

Brigittew1 said:


> I am eyeing a Burberry tote and want to make sure the site is legit and items are authentic.



Let's put it this way, this company threatened us with legal action over people's previous concerns over authenticity, so we had to delete some threads and chose to censor their name (as it's our policy every time we get threatened with lawsuits).


----------



## Debbie65

Wow I was considering buy a Valentino belt from them as it's cheaper then the regular dept stores in the US.  I'm skeptical.   Should I be?  Lol.  They look like a legit company however I have zero experience with them.  How are they selling designer goods on sale when other dept stores are selling higher?  Is everything new on this site or is this site like a TJ Maxx but a high end version of it? (Selling new items but sometimes flawed or seasonal so they are discounted)


----------



## Brigittew1

Just an update.  I did end up buying the Burberry bag from them. It shipped quickly and arrived in brand new condition. My intention is to use the bag for my work laptop and I have no interest in reselling it. Out of curiosity, I did order the bag also from Neiman Marcus as well to compare the two.  If it was a fake from them, I couldn’t tell.  They even weighed the same.  I decided to keep the bag and returned the one from NM since saving over $760 on a bag I am going to abuse seemed worth it.


----------



## Debbie65

Wow, that is a GREAT savings!


----------

